# Price range of making a nano reef.



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alrighty, I have never done anything saltwater related, but I think it would be very interesting. As soon as my 35g is done cycling I am putting the 10 gallon fish in the 35. So now I will have a empty 10 gallon and a 5.5 gallon. Which one should I use? The 10g has been around for a month and is cycled completely. The 5.5g is currently cycling and is not done. I am willing to get rid of all the progress I have made on one of those tanks. The big thing is will I have enough money to start and maintain these tanks. Right now I have a little more then $150. I get $50 every two weeks from cutting grass.

Time for what I need:
I know I probably will not need a protein skimmer or a filter. But right now both tanks have a top fin 10 HOB filter with carbon and a sponge. I know I will need a new hood so a versatop should work. I want corals, so I know I need a good light. The 10g has leds that came with the tank. I do not know if that is any good at all. So next should be a powerhead that is 200gph or 2 100gph for the 10g and a 100gph for the 5.5g. I have no clue what the Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter even is. Then I should need the salt and the Saltwater Hydrometer or Refractometer (which I heard are pricey). Now should be the live rock which should not be too bad as I only have 10g and 5.5g. So 10lbs or 6lbs should work. Next should be the substrate and I do not know what to use. I heard live sand is not really alive and does not put much bacteria in the water. So can pool filter sand work? Alright so what should be the cost of all of this? Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The light that came with your 10 is probly not good enough for salt.Tha's no biggy,just get replacement.(we'll find one). The ro/di is a good investment, but for the 10 you could easily buy distilled or ro from LFS and not need to invest so much.Live sand is good substrate (comes with bacteria in a packet!),or crushed coral.Pool filter sand is a no,no in salt.Where I live live rock is $8.99 a pound or $8 if you buy 10lbs.It's rock so the wieght adds up easy.Powerheads or hydors are easy to find on ebay and much cheaper over the net.
Here's a link for a refractometer,pretty cheap
RHS 10ATCC Black Salinity Refractometer Dual Scale PPT SG Replaces Hydrometer | eBay.
RM should chime in and if you haven't search his "what you might need for saltwater" sticky.
Always plenty of help here for new salt keepers(RM is the best!).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

20" LED Aquarium Light | eBay the first light(the evo) looks like a good led(3 watts,with actinic).
Hydor Koralia Nano Evolution 240 GPH Wavemaker Pump | eBay hydors are good circulators.I think this 240 is the smallest.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Only thing for me to add is that yiu could use a couple Maxjet powerheads in the tank instead of te bigger Hydors, not saying the Hydor is bad though.
Pretty sure we can wrangle down an LED light that's 12" with 3w LEDs for a 10g that won't break the bank. Ill throw down tonight when I'm a my computer.Or CB can hun ine up for ya, he knows what he's lookin for. 
I like the Crushed Coral as its a good SW PH buffer. Othe than that CB pretty much has ya covered.
But overall, I'd say $150 isn't going to cover the start up cost.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! I have a few questions though... What about my topfin10 power filter? Does it even matter? Would it help at all? For mechanical filtration? So you would say no protein skimmer? Also should I get two small powerheads that equal my tank or just one that works?
So all I need is:
*better light
*crushed coral substrate or live sand
*power heads
*salt mix (instant ocean)
*live rock and dead rock
*Refractormeter
*Better top. 
Anything else?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's a good list to start with.You don't a protien skimmer as with only 10 g you do water changes easy enough to control nutrients.You will also need an API master reef test kit.
Beamsworks EVO 18 Aquarium LED Light 10x 3W Coral Reef Marine Planted 45 60cm | eBay
Green Element LED Light EVO Clip Clamp Hang on 3W x6 Reef Coral Planted Aquarium | eBay
Beamswork Green Element Aquarium EVO 12 3WX6 LED Light Lamp 30 45cm 11" 17" Reef | eBay
Couple other lights.Your looking for 3 watt bulbs,nothing less.
Here's the test kit
Amazon.com: API Reef Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies
There are greater choices for smaller powerheads than the hydors for sure.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay so just the reef master? No saltwater? I have the freshwater if that makes a difference.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you want corals you need the reef(has calcium test).If going fish only then the salt water kit will work.Many of the reagents for fresh and salt are the same but the color cards are a little different.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I want like a clown fish in the tank too. So I want corals and one clown fish. And would the clips work? The tank is 20x10x12 LxWxH. Just to make sure I am judgmental of the clip on.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All the lights have right wattage and temp.The more bulbs per fixture the brighter it will be.
10G is a little tight for clowns.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Are any fish suitable for this tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's some ,I'm sure their are others.
Nano Fish
I have the banded goby and barnacle blennies in 29.They hide alot but are like "bullets" when I feed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This link has name of fish by size of tank in section 7(possibly other good info also).lgreen's Ultimate Guide To Nano Fish - Beginners Discussion - Nano-Reef.com Forums
Go slow with plans as planning properly makes all the difference in the world!
Search nano tanks,nano tanks for saltwaterfish.....
Tons of info out there too.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah thanks! I really want a ocellaris clown fish and maybe a goby. One of the smaller gobies like clown. Which one would you add first? I would think the goby I heard clowns are territorial.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Peaceful fish first(or smaller).That way they can get the tank figured out without panicking or being chased.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You mentioned a top in the tank. There's no reaon to keep th lid, it will more than likely give you PH problems, I'd ditch it. You don't plan on keeping anything that's a jumper, so your safe getting rid of it.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

No top on a fish tank? What?!?! lol Alright that is saving me more money and that gives me more room for stuff.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

It would help me if you could tell me what exactly to search for on ebay, so I can look for lights myself. Also I am having a hard time finding those maxi jets power heads. One says 110-500 GPH. Would this work?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

12"-20" marine aquarium lights on ebay(I almost always have to add "on ebay" to get there.)If looking for leds make sure you go for 3 watt bulbs and look for optics(angle light is spread).
as far as the maxi jet 110 is not crazy but if it can go up to 500 it is probly bigger(size) than you want.I'll look.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Would this work? T5 Quad 20" Aquarium Light HO 72W Cichlid Marine Reef LED 4X 18W Lamps Nano | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm thinking you would want t5HO if possible.That lights temps are good but it is t5 NO.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Would this work? T5 Quad 20" Aquarium Light HO 72W Cichlid Marine Reef LED 4X 18W Lamps Nano | eBay


No, T-5HO you need.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well back to the drawing board! lol Thank you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Well back to the drawing board! lol Thank you.


No, you were close. Heres one thats only 15-20 bucks more, but its the one your looking for.
24" 96W Lighting T5 Aquarium Light Hood Saltwater Coral Fish Actinic Fluorescent | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think your 10Gl is 20 " so if so here you go;
T5 Quad 20" Aquarium Light HO 72W Cichlid Marine Reef LED 4X 18W Lamps Nano | eBay
The picture is of the 24" so you only get 2 leds not 4, but overall seems like a good light.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes the 10g is 20" and what do y'all prefer? All LEDs?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use leds on my tank,but they were $$$.The t5HO are good if RM recommends them.For now it is about best bang for your $ so I think the T5ho were the cheapest.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f22/starting-5-gallon-marine-tank-41938.html

FWIW I spent about $200 on everything for this tank. Shop around, good small pumps can be found on ebay. Decent small LED's too.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> I use leds on my tank,but they were $$$.The t5HO are good if RM recommends them.For now it is about best bang for your $ so I think the T5ho were the cheapest.


Nope, don't listen to me, not enough coffee for me today. I didn't even think to look for the LEDs.
I'd go with the LED set up.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's 4:00 pm on east coast,skip coffee go directly to beer!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> It's 4:00 pm on east coast,skip coffee go directly to beer!


Funny you should mention that.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

IMO , 6-8 3w led with 45-60 degree lenses would be cheaper and easier , also with t5 you will replace bulbs every 8-10 month's led last for ever .
Good luck with your nano tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

LED last 50,000 hours


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Previous link
20" LED Aquarium Light | eBay
Couple bucks more, but no bulb replacement.
No beer for you J ,your our young future!


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Yes the 10g is 20" and what do y'all prefer? All LEDs?


I really like my LED's. You can't really beat how crisp and pure the white light is. And for what good T-5 bulbs cost, and than to replace every year-ish, I'd vote LED's too. They just work and good deals can be found on the fixtures.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

LOL! Thanks everybody! I do prefer LEDS over every other light. I really like this one Finnex Fugeray LED Aquarium Light 10 12 inch 7000K Moonlights Refugium Nano | eBay should I get 20" or the 24" because there will not be a top. Thanks to you Dave! You inspired me to do this! And sadly I am still young  6 more years Bandit!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Be happy you're young,I'm OLD! You really want 10,000K as salt water takes brighter light to penetrate(the salt is solid and blocks light unlike FW).


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Something very similar to that in 10,000K should work very well. And to answer your other question, I'd save the $10 bucks in cost difference and just get the 20"


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Not for nothing here, but this one would be the best suited for you tank.
JMO though. When it comes to Kelvin on the lighting now, you don't need any white lights, all blues would be just fine, and you would get better growth.
Star 20X3W LED Aquarium Light Lamp for Coral Reef Fishes and Aquatic Animals | eBay


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Would that light fit across my tank RM? It is 20"


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

If I get that light I have to get a top. And the light: will it spread all the way across my tank? It would be like this ____---____ The three dashes are the light. So it would spread?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, unfortunately, I have to keep reminding myself to post exact stuff. It won't sit on your tank, you would have to retrofit it in the canopy. So if you can't, you don't want to go that route.
But, I wouldn't go with the Finnex, although a good light, at 7000k its not what your going to need. Same unit with more Blues at a higher K range and your good. 7-10k are for planted tanks, not reef tanks.
Such as this one:
Finnex 23" LED Moon Light 9 x 1W Coral Fluorescent Blue with Dimmer - AquaCave.com


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ugh that price range though. I have about $240 now. I have not bought anything yet. Anything cheaper? This is harder then I thought. lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

My bad, i was posting a Fennix light, a light that was usable in the Kelvin range. No, you don't have to use that light by any means. So we just want a 20" LED light for around ??
Ok, this is all I got left. Ya gotta ask for the Blue Actinics one when you order, if you go with this one.
Beamswork 1300 LED Light 17" 21"inch 45 55cm Coral Reef Marine Planted Aquarium | eBay
(We also have 1Wx [email protected] actinic blue 460nm and 1w x [email protected] 10000K day light, please contact us!!!)


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay thank you! I defiantly want this one! I can not thank you enough. You truly help everyone. Thank you.

EDIT: it says 1w? Sorry! Just want to make sure it is perfect.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks to me like RM put ya on a good light , that light has lenses , so being 1w at the relatively shallow depth you should be ok .
That's a good price , lighting is IMO the first most important piece , without good lights it just won't work out. This would be a great investment towards your pico reef , I did exactly what your doing now a wile back , its doable on your budget , and a 20lb bag of reef crystal will last you for a good wile at that size.
It's a bit more pricy in comparison to fw when getting set up , but smooth sailing once its established and so very worth it.
I spend hours daily looking at my live rock and coral , i get excited for each new polyp or critter I find growing.
On another note I'd urge you to join the ARC ,Atlanta reef club ,almost 900 members all in the Ga area , I'm only 25mins from the city but there are members scattered all over Ga , the forum is free as well as the meetings , but you can join if you want there are some nice perks to being a member , but the reason I say check it out is there are a whole bunch of resources there to tap , weather it be cheap or free frags to populate your tank or just a good place to ask questions.
There are always member weekly tearing down or combining tanks so I'd think live rock you could get cheap if not free , also I know u could get free argonite sand ppl throw it away regularly , the trick is just meeting the few ppl around ya that keep marine tanks and this could be the way.
Iv gotten and given a few freebies members are eager to help , and the sponsors are top notch , I get an extra 30% off at most every marine shop in Ga being a member.
And just as a side note , if you make it up my way some time (maybe for the august meeting bbq frag swap ) I'll give you some softies , iv got some nice stuff most I was given or bought for less than half of retail price.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you! I will check that out today. Alright I am buying that light. And my main problem is that I am only 15. When I get my license next summer then it will be a whole new ball game. My family is not very supportive of my fish. And they wonder why I do not spend time with them. Half the time I just think of quitting and giving up. I just have no support.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Thank you! I will check that out today. Alright I am buying that light. And my main problem is that I am only 15. When I get my license next summer then it will be a whole new ball game. My family is not very supportive of my fish. And they wonder why I do not spend time with them. Half the time I just think of quitting and giving up. I just have no support.


At first it started for me that way. My dad always had a 55 set up through my childhood. It sat empty for a few years (I was 17) and one day i decided I was going to set it back up. I called him at work and asked, He was hesitant but gave me the OK. Almost 3 years later I have 5 tanks running and he just helped me dig a 700 gallon pond in his backyard. Give it time. The first year was slow. But now my whole family is in to fish and my sister even just set up her own tank. I've been working at a fish store since a few months after I set up the 55. And my sister actually just got a job at another LFS. My dad thinks my SW tank is "cool as sh!t" and likes the other tanks and got really into the pond. I hope you have a similar experience with your family. Now it was probably a little easier for me because I was already driving and could go to the fish store and whatnot on my own accord.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Well I want like a clown fish in the tank too. So I want corals and one clown fish. And would the clips work? The tank is 20x10x12 LxWxH. Just to make sure I am judgmental of the clip on.


In my experience, clownfish are happier and healthier when kept in genus pairs. They're a super social fish. I believe a pair could be successfully kept in a 10-gallon environment. I keep several different species of clowns and have grown most fond of the pure and hybrid Ocellaris varieties...they like to have a good time. Wild Saddlebacks are my second favorite. If you're hoping to keep an anemone, I've learned that wild clownfish tend to host almost instantly versus aquacultured clowns as sometimes never. With some coaxing though, many aquacultured clowns will take to an anemone. In my experience, certain anemones can be successfully kept in a properly set-up and maintained 10-gallon tank. Anemones are best kept in a tank that's been seasoned for at least several months. 

Beyond that, I'd like to strongly advise against buying a clownfish from a large pet store chain. If you do, consider freshwater dipping them several days in a row...even if they're asymptomatic of disease. If you're willing to spend the extra money it costs to buy from a reputable clownfish breeder, I'd be happy to reference. I've personally found the difference in their clownfish, versus pet store clownfish, in terms of overall health and vitality including deformity and growth potential, to be significant.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I've really enjoyed following this thread...kudos to everyone in it.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you. And Goby- I have been thinking about it and I am leaning towards two clown fish, Ocellaris of course. Maybe a mated pair  lol. I know when buying one you buy one that is larger then the other. The larger one is of course female usually. And Anemones would be a lot later down the road. As you said it takes a seasoned tank for them to thrive. My only concern is $$$. Wild caught are a good bit more then tank bred. I would also not want to pay shipping as that is like $30. I was planning on my lfs which regularly has them. But if you could find a breeder for a good price then I would be fine with that.

What do you mean by freshwater dipping? putting them in freshwater?


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tbub- I just signed up for the free membership. When I get a tank going and I figure out I enjoy this, then I will register completely.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

If I get that light will my tank just be blue? Like the beginning of the video?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m-j8HQELZ4


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> What do you mean by freshwater dipping? putting them in freshwater?


Quick explanation of FW dipping


How To Give Fish a Freshwater Dip or Bath
Search "fresh water dipping salt water fish" for more info.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lights are just set on actinics in the beginning of video and then turned on with all the other leds.
I didn't notice if the light had 2 power cords but if it does you can use timer for both(day evening setting) or you may just have to manually flip the switch.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Thank you. And Goby- I have been thinking about it and I am leaning towards two clown fish, Ocellaris of course. Maybe a mated pair  lol. I know when buying one you buy one that is larger then the other. The larger one is of course female usually. And Anemones would be a lot later down the road. As you said it takes a seasoned tank for them to thrive. My only concern is $$$. Wild caught are a good bit more then tank bred. I would also not want to pay shipping as that is like $30. I was planning on my lfs which regularly has them. But if you could find a breeder for a good price then I would be fine with that.
> 
> What do you mean by freshwater dipping? putting them in freshwater?


Most fish stores carry juvenile clownfish only, which are considered male. It's fine and fun to get 2 juveniles and watch as one of them morphs into a female. And yes, shipping is a big cost factor for me too and unfortunately usually goes hand-in-hand with purchasing from a breeder. 

Typically, small pet stores get their stock from the same wholesalers as large chain stores, but in my experience, the smaller stores often have a more experienced pool of employees who are better trained to properly acclimate, monitor, and care for the fish...therefore stress and disease is less prevalent.

It sounds like you've got a good plan and handle on your new project. I wish you well!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I meant if I buy the lights RM suggested. Are they just blue? Would my tank just be blue?


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

What about this one? 20” 30W Aquarium LED Light 2 Mode Sea Marine Reef Fish Coral Aqua Fish Tank New | eBay


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> What about this one? 20” 30W Aquarium LED Light 2 Mode Sea Marine Reef Fish Coral Aqua Fish Tank New | eBay


I have an EVO Quad Clip on my 10 gallon quarantine tank. It has twenty, 3 watt LEDs and there's nothing I haven't been able to successfully keep under it. It has both white and blue LEDS and there is a night mode for running blue LEDS only. You can get a model with or without a timing option...the timing option is a few dollars more. The fixture clips to the side of the tank...it looks very modern and clean. I actually have 2 of them so if I ever want to use them on a larger system, I can mount them side by side...very modular. The reason I don't use them on my display tank is because I prefer a fixture that's dimmable w/a wider color spectrum...neither of which is absolutely necessary. I paid about $85 for one of the EVO Quad Clips and $75 for the other. I bought one on eBay and another from an online retailer.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> I meant if I buy the lights RM suggested. Are they just blue? Would my tank just be blue?



Beamswork 1300 LED Light 17" 21"inch 45 55cm Coral Reef Marine Planted Aquarium | eBay
Lights are both blue(actinic) and white.You can switch from just blue to both I believe.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Goby said:


> I have an EVO Quad Clip on my 10 gallon quarantine tank. It has twenty, 3 watt LEDs and there's nothing I haven't been able to successfully keep under it. It has both white and blue LEDS and there is a night mode for running blue LEDS only. You can get a model with or without a timing option...the timing option is a few dollars more. The fixture clips to the side of the tank...it looks very modern and clean. I actually have 2 of them so if I ever want to use them on a larger system, I can mount them side by side...very modular. The reason I don't use them on my display tank is because I prefer a fixture that's dimmable w/a wider color spectrum...neither of which is absolutely necessary. I paid about $85 for one of the EVO Quad Clips and $75 for the other. I bought one on eBay and another from an online retailer.


Nothing you cant keep?? In a QT tank?? Under those lights? Umm, sorry, I'm lost with this one. I know your not keeping corals in a QT, and fish don't need lighting. ?? Your killin me on this one Goby.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> I meant if I buy the lights RM suggested. Are they just blue? Would my tank just be blue?


No, the linked one has blue, but is not dominant blue. I was just pointing out that you could get the unit with moslty blues also. Which is the one that I woukd buy myself if I we're looking.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay I got you, now instead of it being 13 white and 5 blue it would be 13 blue and 5 white. Okay this is the one thank you so much RM!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nothing you cant keep?? In a QT tank?? Under those lights? Umm, sorry, I'm lost with this one. I know your not keeping corals in a QT, and fish don't need lighting. ?? Your killin me on this one Goby.


You "know" I'm not keeping corals in a quarantine tank? Seriously?

I hate to entertain one of your weird debates but I will anyway...

I didn't say there was "nothing that can't be kept" beneath those lights, I merely said there has been nothing I haven't been able to successfully keep. That said...brace yourself...I've also successfully kept corals and anemones in shallow quarantine tanks for weeks on end beneath fluorescent's too. 

Beyond that...

I've introduced more pests into my display tank via corals, than fish. So if you don't understand the value of quarantining all marine life, then I guess you're simply lacking some of my knowledge. That doesn't mean you're "lost"...it just means I know more about something than you do. 

My post is killing you? ...oh well 

And just out of curiosity, what marine life have you kept thriving beneath LEDS?


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright thought I would say I need help with power heads. Any ideas?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Goby said:


> You "know" I'm not keeping corals in a quarantine tank? Seriously?
> 
> I hate to entertain one of your weird debates but I will anyway...
> 
> ...


I've kept Softies and LPS using DIY 1w LEDs. Next question. 

And, your supposed to dip your Corals. Not QT them. And Corals will not thrive under certain lighting, you may keep them alive, so does a resiprator for a brain dead person, doesn't mean it should be done.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Quick explanation of FW dipping
> 
> 
> How To Give Fish a Freshwater Dip or Bath
> Search "fresh water dipping salt water fish" for more info.


This is good information , saltwater ich is IMO much more stressful .
I'm treating a clown now for a weak it was ok first 2-3 days but I sure wish is of dipped it first , I know its not a water quality issue and all my other fish are looking and eating well but rather new tank stress , and its afraid of my hands and propagation tools so I'm trying to stay out so maybe if no change by tomorrow ill do this .

J- chech out the member map on ARC , you can see where and who lives close to you , its possible someone you never suspected possibly someone you have known from school for years has a marine tank you never known .
Maybe you can meet another member whom may be willing to let ya hitch a ride to a meeting , there is also an unofficial middle Ga meeting monthly because many ppl an hour+ out can't make Atlanta meetings.
I know what it is to have your family give 2 flips about your passion but don't give up on something you care about because of there interest or lack there of.
I'm 2-2.5 hours straight w on I 20 from ya in Conyers if you or your family are ever out this way contact me I'd love to show off all my tanks *clap its my favorite thing about ppl coming over .

Iv enjoyed stalking this thread


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Alright thought I would say I need help with power heads. Any ideas?


Koralia Nano, built in wave maker--- Amazon.com: Hydor Koralia Nano 240 Aquarium Circulation Pump 240 GPH: Pet Supplies

Just the wave maker- Hydor FLO Rotating Water Deflector

I bought my 2 powerheads from this Ebay seller... 

Circulation Pump Wavemaker 530 GPH Aquarium Reef Powerhead Suction Cup Mount | eBay

I have this: 80 GPH Submersible Pump Aquarium Fish Tank Powerhead Fountain Water Hydroponic | eBay

and i put the Hydor Flo on it ^^^

Aquarium Powerhead 53 400 GPH Fish Tank Pump Undergravel Filters Hydroponic | eBay

I have one of these too.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay let me get this straight. You have a pump, that powers a power head that creates flow. Right? So some of these are just pumps while the Hydor is both. The wave deflector says 80-310gph. So say if I have a 112gph pump, the wave deflector will only go at 112gph?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a big hydor fan ,but just so you know ALL the koralias are the same size regardless of gph,so I think even though the 240GPH is great for you the pump itself will seem HUGE in your 10gl.
That being said If RM says it is saltwater safe,I'd go for the 80gph one(maybe 2 or 3).


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Should I just go ahead and buy the pumps and wave deflector, or check out my LFS. I heard stuff like this is way cheaper online.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Okay let me get this straight. You have a pump, that powers a power head that creates flow. Right? So some of these are just pumps while the Hydor is both. The wave deflector says 80-310gph. So say if I have a 112gph pump, the wave deflector will only go at 112gph?


Yes, the Hydor FLO is completely powered by your powerhead you hook it too. Youtube it, there is a few good vids. 

I have the Hydor FLO on the 80 GPH pump i posted.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> I'm a big hydor fan ,but just so you know ALL the koralias are the same size regardless of gph,so I think even though the 240GPH is great for you the pump itself will seem HUGE in your 10gl.
> That being said If RM says it is saltwater safe,I'd go for the 80gph one(maybe 2 or 3).


The 80 GPH pump i posted is SW safe. I contacted the seller before I bought it, and marine applications are listed in the paperwork that came with it.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Should I just go ahead and buy the pumps and wave deflector, or check out my LFS. I heard stuff like this is way cheaper online.



The pumps are way cheaper online; especially with free shippping. 

The Hydor Flo was actually cheaper at my LFS.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

tbub1221 said:


> J-
> I'm 2-2.5 hours straight w on I 20 from ya in Conyers if you or your family are ever out this way contact me I'd love to show off all my tanks *clap its my favorite thing about ppl coming over .
> 
> Iv enjoyed stalking this thread


Are you Kirru? I did some stalking lol. My mom (who actually cares more then my dad) was planning a trip to the Georgia Aquarium this week. So I might take you up on that offer lol. My name is Jaybird on ARC.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay, My LFS sells live rock at 6.99lb. To save money, I would rather not spend $70. Bulk Reef Supply sells dry rock at 2.69lb. Shipping is around $2lb. I need 10lb of rock. So what would you do? If all the money you have left is $150?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I've kept Softies and LPS using DIY 1w LEDs. Next question.
> 
> And, your supposed to dip your Corals. Not QT them. And Corals will not thrive under certain lighting, you may keep them alive, so does a resiprator for a brain dead person, doesn't mean it should be done.


RM, quarantining new corals is just one of the many reasons I've used quarantine tanks...and it's not even the main reason. I keep one quarantine tank up and running and have the ability to keep up to 4. I also have a 2.5 gallon for both quarantine and hospital use. I’ve learned the hard way to dip and quarantine everything for up to 2 months…especially coral. I'd put an unquarantined fish directly into my display before I'd put in a new coral...and more often than not I do depending on the relationship I have with the person I bought the fish from. The benefits of quarantining corals can be found in countless reputable publications. I'd be happy to share some if you're sincerely interested. Do you know of any literature that advocates against or teaches the benefits of not quarantining corals? If so, I'd sincerely like to read it. I value information; especially information opposite of what I've come to believe is true. My mind is always open. So…


If you’re not into using a QT tank RM, I respect that. That’s your business. However…to not just suggest, but actually proclaim that it’s wrong for me to utilize QT tanks with corals, is respectfully IMO, unintelligible. That said, 


While there's not a doubt in my mind that you've helped numerous reef hobbyists, myself included...sometimes your responses seem more like unprovoked vexing than sincere assistance. And not just to me, but to others too. And not just in this forum, but in the other forums you participate in as well. With that, speaking for myself only, I'd like you to either respond to my posts with sincere helpful input, or not at all. Jaybird was inquiring about LED lighting. I shared with Jaybird, my personal experience with a particular EVO light. The experience was mine, and it was accurate. Why you felt the need to imply I was giving false information, is puzzling. I've been sincerely sharing my own personal experiences in this forum with the sole purpose of helping and learning from others, long enough to deserve better than that, from you.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaybird5 said:


> Okay, My LFS sells live rock at 6.99lb. To save money, I would rather not spend $70. Bulk Reef Supply sells dry rock at 2.69lb. Shipping is around $2lb. I need 10lb of rock. So what would you do? If all the money you have left is $150?


Reef club maybe? someone might be selling it. 

My LFS gets about $3 a pound for live rock, But I've seen it at other LFS for $6.99 a pound.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Okay I got you, now instead of it being 13 white and 5 blue it would be 13 blue and 5 white. Okay this is the one thank you so much RM!


I’d like to encourage you to rethink the modification of the light RM suggested. I’m not so much concerned about the 1-watt bulbs per say. I’m concerned about the modified white to blue ratio of 1-watt bulbs…not sure that ratio is what’s best for your application. IMO, that fixture, with that ratio, would be more appropriate for a shallow deep-sea coral tank. I suspect that ratio would not meet the lighting needs of the commonly kept marine life I have in my display tank, regardless of bulb wattage.

To clarify my use of the EVO Light on quarantine tanks…
I’ve used quarantine tanks for new coral in general, newly treated diseased/infested coral, deteriorating coral from which I fragged healthy tissue that grew-out in quarantine, corals that shipped poorly…a brain coral that spent a 3-day weekend inside a post office just 2 blocks from my house because the box was wet that the mailman didn’t want to put it in his truck one Saturday morning, for healing a large healthy xenia colony that I divided into several frags, newly split BT anemone clones, coral purchased via group orders that I held for others, a gorgonian purchased for a seahorse project gone bad…that gorg was successfully kept in QT for months, light acclimation reasons, etc. I’ve kept photosynthetic marine life in quarantine tanks beyond the time it takes to note new growth and/or improvement in overall health. I successfully kept a Haddoni Carpet anemone in a QT tank for several weeks before I attempted to pair it with 2 skunk clownfish (and failed). The Haddoni clearly saw growth in QT, below the EVO light. 

To be honest, in a shallow 10-gallon tank, HO fluorescent bulbs are capable of supporting many coral with intense lighting needs. I’ve had good results with HO fluorescents; I just prefer the look of LEDS. That said, I do the majority of my quarantine projects in shallow 10-gallon tanks beneath EVO Quad Clip LED fixtures that contains 20 LED 3-watt bulbs. 12 bulbs are 10,000K white and 8 bulbs are 460nm Actinic Blue. I’m not certain, but I don’t believe I would have had the same success had I used the same EVO light modified with 17 Blue 460 Actinics and 3 white 10,000K bulbs. 

I realize you have a very limited budget and I’d like for you to get the most bang for your buck. Many years ago, I was also a fish obsessed teenager. My parents were supportive of my hobby, but my friends simply didn’t get it and teased me a lot…so I know a little bit about what it feels like, to be “in it alone”. I didn’t have the support of forums such as this…I wish I had. I also have a teenage son who’s currently a fish-keeping guru. I have 6 kids, and he’s the only aqua-nut and his siblings clearly don’t get his passion. He has several FW tanks and he’s been my partner-in-crime in this SW adventure. He and I have made most of the SW equipment choices together…some good, some bad. I’ve personally had to repurchase several pieces of costly reef-keeping equipment, because our original purchase didn’t meet our needs. My son has a Mom who’s willing to do that…but going by what you’ve shared in this forum, I suspect you may not. A $100 mistake for me is simply a few extra hours at work…for you, it’s more than that. So, I really encourage you to make your choices slowly, wisely, and never according to what a single person suggests. And I encourage you to learn the benefits of quarantining your future fish and corals.

Aquarium Fish Health: Manage Fish & Coral Health with Quarantine Tanks


Maintaining a Reef Aquarium: Pests Invading the Reef Aquarium Hobby: Part 1 - Red Bugs & Nudibranchs

Fish keeping has brought a lot to my life…and what that is, is something only fellow aquarists truly understand. I get where you’re coming from… and even though I don’t know you, I sincerely want you to still have what that is, decades from now.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Okay, My LFS sells live rock at 6.99lb. To save money, I would rather not spend $70. Bulk Reef Supply sells dry rock at 2.69lb. Shipping is around $2lb. I need 10lb of rock. So what would you do? If all the money you have left is $150?


I couldn't afford live rock either. I started with dry rock and it worked out great. I bought it on ebay from someone who had lt listed as "Flat dry reef rock". I think the guy still sells on there, he is a distributor from Florida. He sent me a lot of cool flatter pieces to use for building structures for the fish. I'm heading out the door for a ball game now, but I'll try to send you a link later. I have a friend who ordered some really unique dry rock from Bulk Reef Supply...awesome shapes. I also know a couple people who make their own reef rocks with a cement mixture and Cheerios believe it or not, and I also went to a reef club meeting where I watched a guy make live rock. I recently bought a few pieces from dry rock that has magnets attached to the back to they can be placed directly on the back and side walls. My husband is going to try copy their technique. I think they were called Stax Rock or something like that? It's a very new start-up company.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Goby. I appreciate your opinion, I hope this light is really good. I can not afford any mistakes AT ALL. If this light is not what it is. I am done. Simple as that. I am highly! highly! Dependent on people here. That might be my problem. But that is that. That is why I am glad I joined the ARC. For other opinions.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird5 said:


> Thank you Goby. I appreciate your opinion, I hope this light is really good. I can not afford any mistakes AT ALL. If this light is not what it is. I am done. Simple as that. I am highly! highly! Dependent on people here. That might be my problem. But that is that. That is why I am glad I joined the ARC. For other opinions.


This guy has some nice pieces that are currently going for a reasonable price on ebay. He has another auction going with a single rock that would work nicely with his other 3 pieces. If I was building a 10 gallon tank, I wouldn't buy the rock in bulk sight unseen. Your space is so limited. You may want to consider purchasing rocks individually...ones with unique shape, with holes and dimension for the fish to play and hide in.


Rock Aquarium Fish Tank Marine Reef Salt Water Sea Life Rock Sand Rock Reptile | eBay


I haven't been able to find the guy I bought my rock from...on eBay that is. I'll have to look through my receipts...his prices were so reasonable and I know he has a website.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Goby said:


> RM, quarantining new corals is just one of the many reasons I've used quarantine tanks...and it's not even the main reason. I keep one quarantine tank up and running and have the ability to keep up to 4. I also have a 2.5 gallon for both quarantine and hospital use. I’ve learned the hard way to dip and quarantine everything for up to 2 months…especially coral. I'd put an unquarantined fish directly into my display before I'd put in a new coral...and more often than not I do depending on the relationship I have with the person I bought the fish from. The benefits of quarantining corals can be found in countless reputable publications. I'd be happy to share some if you're sincerely interested. Do you know of any literature that advocates against or teaches the benefits of not quarantining corals? If so, I'd sincerely like to read it. I value information; especially information opposite of what I've come to believe is true. My mind is always open. So…
> 
> 
> If you’re not into using a QT tank RM, I respect that. That’s your business. However…to not just suggest, but actually proclaim that it’s wrong for me to utilize QT tanks with corals, is respectfully IMO, unintelligible. That said,
> ...



You've not enough experience, and to much reading of garbage. You've had a tank up and running for what, a year?? Hmmm. And your advising on experience on QT tanks, and Lighting?? You don't have any experience in these fields, other than what you have read.
And some of the crap that you have read doesn't fly or is crazy and overboard.
So, riddle me this:
If you've dipped your corals accordingly, the BUGS are gone, and Qting them is flat out not needed. Now, if you want to do it, go for it, but its not necessary, and also un-needed.
Now onto LED lighting. You really need to do more reading on this subject, being as you have no experience with them. Corals do not need any white lighting, blue penetrates the water deeper and stronger than whites, the whites at the LED level are not necessary, only as a coloring thing for the aquarist. Same with using Reds, that light scatters as soon as it hits the water surface. Using LEDs with Blues and Navy Blues, mostly, and a few whites, both cool and warm, for coloring. A good unit will have those plus reds and greens. Read more, alot more. Hands on imo would be better as you actually get to see what happens instead of guessing off of information you've gleamed off of a Site.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> You've not enough experience, and to much reading of garbage. You've had a tank up and running for what, a year?? Hmmm. And your advising on experience on QT tanks, and Lighting?? You don't have any experience in these fields, other than what you have read.
> And some of the crap that you have read doesn't fly or is crazy and overboard.
> So, riddle me this:
> If you've dipped your corals accordingly, the BUGS are gone, and Qting them is flat out not needed. Now, if you want to do it, go for it, but its not necessary, and also un-needed.
> ...




You have no idea where I'm currently at in the SW hobby...if you did, you'd despise me even more. I wish I could share...but I just can't. It's safe to say though, that judging by the looks of your fish tank...I lapped you about 18 months ago.

Respectfully RM, this is typical of the bullying behavior that has gotten you banned from participating in this forum and the other aquatic forums that I frequent...some of them you've been banned from permanently...some twice. You're peeved because I shared with someone, my personal experience with an EVO light. Do you honestly not get how inappropriate that is? Let's be real...your "reef" is barely more than a crowded fowler tank of tangs. IMO, the advice you give on these forums is hasty and poorly thought out when it isn't flat out wrong. The accurate information you provide is usually a Google click away...word for word. Can you honestly not see that the behavior you are accusing me of...is in fact yours? You are considered to be a known fraud the other SW forums I post in...how you've managed to keep things going here, is beyond me.

Enough is enough...I'm not going to address this with you beyond this post. I don't come here to bicker with others. I am comfortable with everything I've shared in this forum...each post was a sincere effort by me to help someone succeed based on my personal experiences. If you find that threatening, as I started before...feel free to not respond to me directly.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Banning aye. I chose to leave the one site that I was having issues with, the idiot mod on a Site don't know squat about water quality, and didn't care to learn. And now the SW side of that Site went to SHT in a hand basket. I see all kinds of NO ONE POSTING NOW! Other than that, I haven't the faintest idea what the hell you are talking about, so please do share your great knowledge with the crew here.
You haven't lapped anybody on anything. Your wealth of knowledge is less than a YEAR. My tank is full of FISH because thats what I choose to put in there.  I have a few corals because that is also what I chose to put in there........
I see you did not mention the facts that I did point out on here, no knowledge about LEDs and no knowledge about anything else, because you don't in fact have any!
No your right, you don't have to entertain this conversation any longer, its time to put up or shut up, and being as you don't have a leg to stand on, we all know where you stand.
I can however post the SITES in which i am a MODERATOR! And must be a horrible one at that.................
Good luck, with your endeavors. Hope GOOGLE treats you well, because your head is so full of garbage right now, stuff your never going to need, QTing Corals.. Have fun with all that.......Its what you choose to do with your tank, but be aware, when this half cocked crap comes up, your damn right im going to question it! Don't care if you like being questioned. Come up some better answers.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

*o2 and wow!
Those probly weren't helpful huh Jay?
Sometimes fish eat fish,probly not helpful either,but possibly an explanation!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Jaybird, 

I wanted to share this website with you...wetwebmedia...it's my absolute favorite. It's much more than a website. Bob Fenner is an icon in the aquarium world and this site is a reflection of his life's work. I've met him personally and have attended a number of his speaking events, most recently this past March. That said, I've pasted a link below that contains information about why a predominantly actinic light fixture can't sustain photosynthetic marine life. The site discusses how a few actinics are nice to have...how they make corals look super cool, especially corals with fluorescent properties...how actinics make corals "POP". But more importantly, it explains how daylight white 10,000+K bulbs already contain adequate blue spectrum, as well as the other color spectrums that corals absolutely require. 

The link below will take you to a question and answer forum, where aquarists are asking questions via email about actinic/blue lighting and either Bob Fenner himself or one of his expert staff aquarists respond. Their responses to the questions are found in brackets like this><..IMO, it's not a super user friendly format but I'm used to it...it takes some getting used to.  Many of Bob Fenners "crew members" are biologists, divers etc. 


ActinicFAQs

Here is just one example of a response Bob Fenner gave on actinic reef lighting, just this past March. There are dozens more very similar...some with some very interesting points of view. I encourage you to look through them. 

*Actinic light output 3/10/13*

_Hey guys,

Question: I don't own a PAR meter or anything else that can measure light/lumen output so I was wondering if someone can tell me, how much usable light/PAR/lumen an actinic bulb produces, "ballpark" percentage wise, compared to it's daylight counterpart of the same wattage. 
_ 

*Response: [Most all useful (photosynthetic, PAR/PUR) light/photonic energy is in the green to red end of spectral range. Answer for actinics, is that depending on the bulb, very little usable light is produced by actinics... they're mainly for looks. Some are intended to produce "fluorescence", the re-release of light in other spectra... but this too is non functional in terms of photosynthesis.]*

_Reading the FAQ's, I see that actinics are mostly for aesthetics and don't provide great benefits to coral however, when my actinics come on in the morning all my coral do open up, so they are obviously receiving some level of light from the actinics. Thanks, Art._

*[Welcome. Bob Fenner]*

In closing, I have 2 LED panels on my main tank that were customized by a guy who’s been doing SW for about 15 years. I researched LED lighting for months before I settled on his color configuration…and he can contest to that. He taught me a lot. If you’d like, I’d be happy to send you his contact information…there’s not a doubt in my mind that he’d be willing to share his knowledge.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm. Again, you have skirted all the talk, are you on the Obama Staff??
Where, and in what Post did anyone, ANYONE use the term ACTINICS?
....................NO WHERE BY NO ONE!
If you really want me to shut you up, I CAN!
I can give you SITE, names, tank sizes, whatever you like, and the BLUE LED LIGHTING they are using ONLY, on their tanks......Your better off, like you stated, leaving this one alone.........
Nice try by the way.
I believe my statement was a 2:1 Blue to White, or mostly blues and a couple whites based on the unit.
Do yourself a favor, I know you know how to GOOGLE, thats where all your experience comes from. SO GO FIND IT!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Hmmm. Again, you have skirted all the talk, are you on the Obama Staff??
> Where, and in what Post did anyone, ANYONE use the term ACTINICS?
> ....................NO WHERE BY NO ONE!
> If you really want me to shut you up, I CAN!
> ...


Beamswork 1300 LED Light 17" 21"inch 45 55cm Coral Reef Marine Planted Aquarium | eBay

This is the light you recommended RM. Clearly, you advised Jaybird to order the actinic modification, and you did so at least twice. CB made several references to the actinic bulbs...not as a recommendation but simply as a clarification. That said, the light you recommended will not support photosynthetic marine life. Hopefully Jaybird didn't order that light. If he did, considering his honestly about his age, budget, and family situation, I hope you will take responsibility and financially assist him with purchasing something more appropriate...perhaps the unmodified version of that fixture. At the very least, you could purchase the fixture from him. 

Jaybird, if RM doesn’t stand behind his words, I will buy that fixture from you so you can buy something else. I will pay the cost of shipping. All I ask is that someday you do something kind for someone else getting started in this confusing hobby. 


07-21-2013, 08:11 PM


Reefing Madness said:


> My bad, i was posting a Fennix light, a light that was usable in the Kelvin range. No, you don't have to use that light by any means. So we just want a 20" LED light for around ??
> Ok, this is all I got left. Ya gotta ask for the Blue Actinics one when you order, if you go with this one.
> Beamswork 1300 LED Light 17" 21"inch 45 55cm Coral Reef Marine Planted Aquarium | eBay
> (We also have 1Wx [email protected] actinic blue 460nm and 1w x [email protected] 10000K day light, please contact us!!!)


____________________________________________________________

07-22-2013, 04:16 PM


coralbandit said:


> Beamswork 1300 LED Light 17" 21"inch 45 55cm Coral Reef Marine Planted Aquarium | eBay
> Lights are both blue(actinic) and white.You can switch from just blue to both I believe.


____________________________________________________________

07-22-2013, 05:55 PM


Reefing Madness said:


> No, the linked one has blue, but is not dominant blue. I was just pointing out that you could get the unit with moslty blues also. Which is the one that I woukd buy myself if I we're looking.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your definately on the Obama who done it list....

I give up. Your on the Ignore list............


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK I've been dragged in by my own words and a quote!I believe I spoke incorrectly when I said actinic as there appear to be(for millionaires)actinic lighting in led,BUT very few BLUE LEDS ARE TRULY ACTINIC.
That being said I don't believe many of the lights "us common people" get are actinic LEDS.They are merely blue lights(which has no effect on color{temp) but also does not make them the proper wavelength to be actinic.
I'll offer this link(and I.m sure RM already knows what it says).
blue LED vs true actinic - The Reef Tank
I'll add that actinic light does in fact promote zooanthae algae(spelling?) which iis what most photosynthetic corals live on.
Further I'll note from my own experience that my 20K metal halides were the bluest "white " light I have ever owned.
The higher the the temp(K) the more blue there is in light.(maybe just blue not actinic hard time saying not knowing).


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Blue light in general does play a role in photosynthesis of zooxanthellae algae. But kelvin bulbs, for example metal halide, already have more than enough of the blue spectrum. Kelvins are multiple spectrum bulbs that contain all the colors that coral need...in addition to blue. To suggest to someone that it's appropriate to exchange the majority of their full spectrum kelvin bulbs with single spectrum actinic/blue bulbs...is bad advice. When a reef fixture is manufactured with extra blue bulbs, the purpose of those bulbs is for visual appeal...not to support the needs of marine life. That need will be met with the Kelvin bulbs. 

_Definition of ACTINIC
: of, relating to, resulting from, or exhibiting chemical changes produced by radiant energy especially in the visible and ultraviolet parts of the spectrum <actinic light>_

Within the reef lighting industry, the word 'actinic' is used to refer to chemical changes within the light spectrum that can be seen with the human eye. Those visually appealing, aka "cool" effects are seen by us, in the blue/violet spectrums. The manufacturer of this light happens to call their blue bulbs "actinic", but they could have simply called those bulbs "blue"...it wouldn't have mattered. Either way, they are a single spectrum bulb and their purpose is for visual appeal only. That's why there's only 3 of them. So unless we're talking about the lighting needs of deep sea corals...the purpose of offering a fixture with 15 blue bulbs, instead of 3, is for enhanced visual effect only.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Coral can and do adapt to a change in light intensity and Spectrum. We like to use the term “Able To Use” when referring to the grow spectrum. *This is between 400-500nm. Based on intensity, spectrum and cost, we have found the Cree XT-E Royal Blue the best grow light for the money.* At 450nm this straddles the center of the greatest photosynthetic efficiency range. This opinion based on our practicable experience growing Corals. We will address this throughout this article
LEDs For The Reef Tank - Reef LED Lights

Feature Article: Light in the Reef Aquaria — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


Here Goby I did your homework for you. What is the prevailaint opinion on LED Blue to White Ratio?
https://www.google.com/search?q=wha...t&rls=com.yahoo:en-US:official&client=firefox


Now GO AWAY!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Coral can and do adapt to a change in light intensity and Spectrum. We like to use the term “Able To Use” when referring to the grow spectrum. *This is between 400-500nm. Based on intensity, spectrum and cost, we have found the Cree XT-E Royal Blue the best grow light for the money.* At 450nm this straddles the center of the greatest photosynthetic efficiency range. This opinion based on our practicable experience growing Corals. We will address this throughout this article
> LEDs For The Reef Tank - Reef LED Lights
> 
> Feature Article: Light in the Reef Aquaria — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog
> ...


I have no choice but to go away as I'm needed in ER. I appreciate the articles you pasted though...sincerely. I'm here to share and learn, not bicker. I'll glance through what you sent over the next 48 hours when I'm trying to sleep between short shifts, but can't. I'd love nothing more than to learn that Jaybirds light will work for him. 

I did skim through what you sent and while this is by no means by final verdict, it appears that this company has a 1blue to 1white ratio on their 10,000K lights...which is about what I have on mine too and I love it. I believe their bulbs are 3 watt Cree? As are mine. If my memory serves me, the light you recommended to Jaybird has a 18 single watt bulbs with a 5blue to 1white ratio...similar energy- either 10 or 12K white, I can't remember. That's an inappropriate ratio for standard reef keeping practice. I've never argued that the blue spectrum isn't needed or easily utilized by coral...but they need more than blue and I don't believe 3-single watt white LEDS can cut it. 15-single watts of blue LED, as you've implied...definitely not. I think I have 240 watts over my tank...I can't remember for sure, not that that matters I guess. As of now, I still strongly believe Jaybird should have stuck with the 15 single watt full spectrum bulbs and 3 blue bulbs. And please understand that I discussed this topic with 2 LED experts yesterday and today, so I'm not making these claims lightly. I wouldn't do that considering Jaybirds age and situation and your passion on the topic. I'm honestly trying to help him and on a side note...when I shared my experience with Jaybird, about the EVO Quad Clip lights I have...I wasn't even aware that you had already recommended a LED light, which ironically, I learned is actually made by the same company or a sister company of the light you recommended. How crazy is that? I was just told that today but haven't confirmed it...just found it ironic. I also think that information put things into perspective for me...a little...sorta calming. With that, I glanced through the forum you pasted too and still, I don't see anything that would change my mind. I will try to find something though...as I said, I appreciate the information. I learn something new every day and my mind is always open. 

My hair is wet and I'm in a towel and I literally just my name over the loudspeaker a few minutes ago and I think my scrubs are dry. I gotta go. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok lets keep this civil not a match on whose right or wrong. All anyone can do is give opinions on their experience, and that is what this forum is all about. Both reef and goby gave good info for the op but its starting to get lost in the pissing battle on whose right or wrong.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

*pc


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright thought I would say the light has arrived and it looks lovely! Now we can start  My plan is to purchase dry rock from bulk reef supply. And a member I met on the Atlanta Reef Club will give me a piece of her live rock to start my cycle.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> 20" LED Aquarium Light | eBay the first light(the evo) looks like a good led(3 watts,with actinic).
> Hydor Koralia Nano Evolution 240 GPH Wavemaker Pump | eBay hydors are good circulators.I think this 240 is the smallest.



Agreed on the evo, Thanks coral....My father has a jbj 3 gal picotope which is saltwater...I passed on the link on to him. Im also thinking about buying this light as a night light and xtra lighting during the day. Not sure yet. But Nice links!


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> Alright thought I would say the light has arrived and it looks lovely! Now we can start  My plan is to purchase dry rock from bulk reef supply. And a member I met on the Atlanta Reef Club will give me a piece of her live rock to start my cycle.


Jaybird, I bought my dryrock from reefcleaners.org from a guy named john, Hes great and if you tell him what kinda pieces you are looking for(in the note section), he works with you. You can also choose to Waive the signature for the package but make sure to note it in the notes area as well. They have a special going on for dry rock 15lbs for 38 bucks and 30 lbs for 63 bucks.

Heres what my dry rock looks like(I got the 15lb package) and shipping was fast....Just an Idea!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you! I checked out the site and I will probably do then same and buy the 15lb package. Bulk reef supply has 10lbs for $38.50. So I get 5 more pounds for .50 less! lol Thank you again!


----------

